# Cloth Pads--Help Me Choose:)



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, TTCing and hoping I won't have any more AFs soon, but I promised myself after my first PPAF I would purchase some cloth pads (and it came last week!). So, I've looked over some MDC posts on this topic and am a little overwhelmed and short on time to research the best in quality, price, etc.

Mamas have mentioned: M&M, Mimi's Dreams, New Moon, Amaz Padz, Go With the Flow, HagRag. Is the overall sentiment that WAHM pads are superior to the Luna & Glad Rags?

Any suggestions for buying an assortment at one store? (I.e. for light-heavy daytime and then a few for nighttime.)

Thanks!!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I purchased a few (including Amaz pads), but found I could make them just as easily. I sort of group them into 2 categories: AI2 and AIO. The AI2 pads are the type that snap on to a liner that snaps onto your panties so you can reuse the liner and just snap on a new pad. I like these for overnight b/c they offer more coverage sort of like pads with wings. The AIO variety usually have three different layers: flannel or velour top, absorbent inner, and water resistant/proof bottom. These are my day time pads and liners and I like them best with some sort of fastener that goes around the panties. Without the fastener they move and bunch- not fun.

A few of my friends went in together on some bulk windpro fleece, hemp, and flannel and just made our own. It's quite easy and that way you can tailor the absorbency and length/width to your specific needs.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I've used Lunapads since I was 15 and absolutely love them. That was 8 years ago, and I still have the first three pads I bought from them. Works for me. They can be expensive but they have great monthly sales and Facebook promotion codes, so you can buy your stash a little bit at a time until you have enough for a full cycle.

~Rose


----------



## lunagals (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey if you are interested in Lunapads and haven't ordered yet, you can always order a free pantyliner sample from our website.

Our sampler pack is also on sale right now: http://lunapads.com/sampler-pack.html.

There's quite a selection when it comes to Lunapads. They are also highly customizable.

If you have light flow there are pantyliners in (teeny, mini, maxi and long sizes)

If you have medium to heavy flow pads and liner inserts are a great option (mini, maxi, long and heavy/post partum sizes)

Message me if you have any questions regarding Lunapads or even cloth pads in general.

The switch to cloth is a great experience, regardless of which brand you pick.

Cheers.

Nancee


----------



## starrlamia (Dec 28, 2010)

I love my mom's craft 4 u pads, http://www.etsy.com/shop/MomsCrafts4U , I also really like my fuzzibunz and my naturally hip pads! http://www.freewebs.com/naturallyhip/. I just got some from punky pads and they are alright, im not sure how i feel about the shape, i also have some epicerma pads which i dont like as much... I have a few more coming from a seller on ebay and effiepixie. I totally recommend moms craft, naturally hip and fuzzibunz. Id shop around though, buy a few from here and there and decide what you like best.

oh and most sellers have sets so you can get a variety


----------



## pinkleaf (May 22, 2008)

I recently ordered some from Blossom Pads on Etsy (http://www.etsy.com/shop/blossompads) and I've used them for a couple of cycles and love them. I think I'm going to order more soon! You can order them in sets from her and get an assortment of sizes/absorbencies.


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

I love my lunapanties by lunapads. There is a liner that I remove when it starts to get dirty. Sometimes I change my lunapanties if the strips that hold the "liner" in place have gotten soaked to. The liner sits on top of the gusset (between the legs part of the panties), so it is easy to switch out over the course of the day. The gusset is also another layer of back up fleece, which is nice. They don't contain PUL, but I have never soaked through the liner nor the gusset and I have very heavy flow. Going cloth for me was liberating and not having so much trash during that time of the month of nice. Dare I say that using cotton menstrual products makes the whole time of the month smell better.


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions on cloth pads! I really appreciate it.  After alot of looking around, I decided to start with the Moms Crafts 4U pads, which should arrive any day now. I also received a "free" party in my pants liner that is sooo cute. I purchased and am currently attempting to use the Moon Cup, which I hope will work out so that I can run, swim, etc.


----------



## starrlamia (Dec 28, 2010)

blossom pads are pretty awesome too!

sraplayas- have fun they are kinda addicting!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinkleaf*
> 
> I recently ordered some from Blossom Pads on Etsy (http://www.etsy.com/shop/blossompads) and I've used them for a couple of cycles and love them. I think I'm going to order more soon! You can order them in sets from her and get an assortment of sizes/absorbencies.


----------



## maryamrose (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been using Yurtcraft pads for about 4 years and love love love them: http://www.etsy.com/shop/yurtcraft

She doesn't have much selection at the moment, but after a restock you can see all the pretty fabrics she works with. Plus, they're pretty thin (really important for me).

The Mom's pads look great too - let us know how you like them


----------



## lillylady05 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have made myself some cloth pads using: sew on snaps, PUL, terry cloth, and flannel. I used my sewing machine to sew all the pieces together with wings that fold under the panties and snap with the sew on snaps. I just took my favorite size disposable liner and traced it on a piece of paper using it as a pattern I then traced around it onto my fabrics and cut the pieces out. I made a layer of 2-3 pieces of terrycloth for the inside absorbent part. I cut out 2 piece of flannel (one for the piece that will touch your body and one for the outside to hide the PUL) and I cut 1 piece of the PUL. I started by sewing the terry cloth layers to the top layer that will touch the body. Then I took the other pieces and pined them together with the two "right sides of the flannel touching PUL on the bottom with the shiny side down with the flannel layers (right sides touching) the top being the sewn in terry cloth layers. Once I have them all lined up I pined them together and sewed around the pad leaving an area where I can turn the pad right side out. After turning the pad and poking the fabric back to the right shape I top stitched the pad to make it lay nicer and it also closed the opening where I turned it. I then sew on my snaps ( I don't have a snap press or pliers). My pads work great and I haven't had any leaks. I wash them like I would any other cloth pad or diaper.


----------

